# Hey Eurofurries!



## Fallowfox (Feb 22, 2019)

Copy this image and place a small red dot on it to represent your approximate location in Europe. 

We're going to see what the population-density of furries represented on this forum is. 
Are countries with high English proficiency over-represented? 
Are European furries more likely to live in Urban or Rural areas? 
Do furries tend to come from high-income locations? 

Maybe we will find out.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Feb 22, 2019)

Not a eurofur, but this sounds like a cool idea! You should do one for the americas too


----------



## CrookedCroc (Feb 22, 2019)

Don't forget to also add age and income


----------



## Furrium (Feb 22, 2019)

I also liked this idea.
I live, by the way, in the village, 20 minutes from the city center, and everything suits me completely.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 22, 2019)

We're pretty equally spaced so far. We're each about 2000km apart.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## Sagt (Feb 23, 2019)

SE England, very close to Fallow. :U


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 23, 2019)

I'm having trouble trying to mess with the image on a small tablet screen.  If anyone wants to add a little dot at Edinburgh for me, that'd be great...


----------



## Furrium (Feb 23, 2019)

Massan Otter said:


> I'm having trouble trying to mess with the image on a small tablet screen.  If anyone wants to add a little dot at Edinburgh for me, that'd be great...



Like this ?


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 23, 2019)

CapReMount said:


> Like this ?
> View attachment 55471



Perfect, cheers!


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 23, 2019)

@CaptainCool 
@Keita Lemur 

You two are both Europeans right?


----------



## Keita Lemur (Feb 23, 2019)

No, New England, not old England


----------



## TR273 (Feb 23, 2019)

Ok, I'm the new dot in North-east scotland.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 23, 2019)

@TR273 You live quite near where my father's side of the family comes from.


Also, UK is clearly winning this thread so far. :3 

Russia also doing well! (the consequence of Zabivaka? ;D)


----------



## Pipistrele (Feb 23, 2019)

That'sa me! In the heart of Russia <3


----------



## Furrium (Feb 23, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> @TR273 You live quite near where my father's side of the family comes from.
> 
> 
> Also, UK is clearly winning this thread so far. :3
> ...



This is no longer a map, but some kind of measles.


----------



## munii (Feb 23, 2019)

So many people in Britain o.o


----------



## BlueGrrr (Feb 23, 2019)

munii said:


> So many people in Britain o.o



Soon we shall rule the land! MUHARHARHARHARHAR!


----------



## Bardo_AD (Feb 23, 2019)

First one from good old Germany ^^,, should be Bremen on the red dot
[Edit] was a bit late to add the last dot


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 23, 2019)

Vielen Dank, @bangerhead  ! ;D






I've put @BlueGrrr 's point back on.


----------



## Bardo_AD (Feb 23, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Vielen Dank, @bangerhead  ! ;D


Der dank geht zurück ^^


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 23, 2019)

Don't live in Europe anymore :c but I used to be in Lausanne Switzerland back in the days


----------



## foussiremix (Feb 24, 2019)

I live in austria, to be exact on vienna.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 24, 2019)

Updated map.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 24, 2019)

foussiremix said:


> I live in austria, to be exact on vienna.









Ach, Wien!


----------



## Bardo_AD (Feb 24, 2019)

Why it has to be Vienna in english and not just Wien? I mean we say New York too and not Neu Jork or something ^^


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 24, 2019)

bangerhead said:


> Why it has to be Vienna in english and not just Wien? I mean we say New York too and not Neu Jork or something ^^



We may have heard the name of the town second-hand from Italians. 

I'm pretty sure we heard the name of Koeln second hand from the French, because we call it 'Cologne'.


----------



## Paolite (Feb 24, 2019)

I think it's not the exact location, but more or less...


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 24, 2019)

@Paolite oooh are you Catalan? :3


----------



## Paolite (Feb 24, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> @Paolite oooh are you Catalan? :3


Yes ^w^


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 24, 2019)

@SayuriSergal14 
@insertgenericnamehere1 
@skybel
@SimilarSquid 
@Yonell flow 
@fourur 

You are all European yes? :3


----------



## Joni (Feb 24, 2019)

I'm at the point in Germany next to Luxembourg^w^ @ConorHyena mark your point



Btw, that's an awesome idea, I like such things


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 24, 2019)

Here's our map so far!
I've added our first Greek furry.


----------



## insertgenericnamehere1 (Feb 24, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Here's our map so far!
> I've added our first Greek furry.



=D


----------



## ConorHyena (Feb 24, 2019)

Joni said:


> I'm at the point in Germany next to Luxembourg^w^ @ConorHyena mark your point
> View attachment 55577
> Btw, that's an awesome idea, I like such things



I'm the point directly above Joni's point. Because home is where the heart is, and my heart is with you.
(besides I'm at your place most of the important times anyhow)


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 24, 2019)

@ConorHyena 

like this?


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Feb 24, 2019)

Nope I am a American....


----------



## ConorHyena (Feb 24, 2019)

@Fallowfox 

No, I was wording it bad. We're in the sane apartment


----------



## Joni (Feb 24, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> @ConorHyena
> 
> like this?





ConorHyena said:


> @Fallowfox
> 
> No, I was wording it bad. We're in the sane apartment



Like this


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 24, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> @Fallowfox
> 
> No, I was wording it bad. We're in the sane apartment



Ooooh wie suuuuss. ;D


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 24, 2019)

Okay I've redrawn the points on, because one fell off.


Enger-land Enger-land Enger-land is in first place with 4 furries. 
Deutschland and Russia are in joint second with 3.
Scotland has 2. 

:3


----------



## Keefur (Feb 24, 2019)

It is sooo nice to be able to see where everyone is.  I'm in Tennessee in the USA.  If you find the Mississippi River, follow it up about 400 miles and I live in Memphis about four miles from the river on the south side of the city.

It would be really nice if everyone put up a picture of some place pretty where they live.


----------



## Furrium (Feb 25, 2019)

Vitaly said:


> Looks like Plague Inc


 
Корь европейская


----------



## Yonell flow (Feb 25, 2019)

Vitaly said:


> Looks like Plague Inc




france got infected, you're welcome but can't upload the file, can someone put a dot slightly above paris for me ? thanks


----------



## Renneon (Feb 25, 2019)

I'm in the french mountains 
it looks like us non UK guys are just trying to stay as far as possible from eachother :'''D

(also we'd better start saving this pic as png instead of jpg, because we're going to end up with a pixellated mess )

thanks for the thread idea, it's very fun to do !
EDIT : whoops i got ninja'd


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## Furrium (Feb 25, 2019)

Confusion started


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Feb 25, 2019)

Ich hoffe todo el mundo sait que j'utilise Google Translate um diese Nachricht zu schreiben. Je suis trop paresseux pour aprender nuevos idiomas..........
(Basically what I typed was I was too lazy to learn several languages and use google translate into Spanish, German, and French within the same sentence.......)


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 25, 2019)

@Water Draco

You're English right?



ZeroVoidTime said:


> Ich hoffe todo el mundo sait que j'utilise Google Translate um diese Nachricht zu schreiben. Je suis trop paresseux pour aprender nuevos idiomas..........
> (Basically what I typed was I was too lazy to learn several languages and use google translate into Spanish, German, and French within the same sentence.......)


----------



## _Ivory_ (Feb 25, 2019)

MAMMA MIA PIZZERIA


----------



## skybel (Feb 25, 2019)

i live in the netherlands


----------



## Water Draco (Feb 25, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> @Water Draco
> 
> You're English right?



Yes and the red spot over London sort of covers where I am.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 25, 2019)

skybel said:


> i live in the netherlands



Would you like me to place a dot in the middle of the Netherlands?


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 25, 2019)

Updated map

We now have 1 furry from countries representing each the Mediterranean's 3 main peninsulas.


----------



## Paolite (Feb 25, 2019)

*waiting for a dot to appear near mine*
...
Thing that is very unlikely to happen


----------



## Yonell flow (Feb 25, 2019)

ZeroVoidTime said:


> Ich hoffe todo el mundo sait que j'utilise Google Translate um diese Nachricht zu schreiben. Je suis trop paresseux pour aprender nuevos idiomas..........
> (Basically what I typed was I was too lazy to learn several languages and use google translate into Spanish, German, and French within the same sentence.......)


dear god i hate the fact that i understood 2/3 of what you said


----------



## Keefur (Feb 25, 2019)

Yonell flow said:


> dear god i hate the fact that i understood 2/3 of what you said


Me too.  I guess those years of Spanish and Latin in school helped some.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 25, 2019)

@Alondight 
Du wohnst in Deutschland, ja? Bayern?


----------



## Alondight (Feb 25, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> @Alondight
> Du wohnst in Deutschland, ja? Bayern?


Ganz richtig!


 
I live in a small village near the border to Austria.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 25, 2019)

Germany and England are now neck and neck.


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Feb 25, 2019)

Yonell flow said:


> dear god i hate the fact that i understood 2/3 of what you said


That is not a bad thing to know and understand what I said. Heck it is very impressive that you understand the 2/3 of what I cobbled together from google translate with languages I am only vaguely familiar with.


----------



## BackPaw (Feb 25, 2019)

Two locations I could put, pero sigo amb el meu llar a Catalunya (basically put me in Spain rather than London)


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 25, 2019)

@Paolite You've got another dot near you!


----------



## Paolite (Feb 26, 2019)

BackPaw said:


> Two locations I could put, pero sigo amb el meu llar a Catalunya (basically put me in Spain rather than London)
> 
> View attachment 55683





Fallowfox said:


> @Paolite You've got another dot near you!


----------



## Marcl (Feb 26, 2019)

Allow me to add myself here ^w^





Well, close enough


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 26, 2019)

This is a good number of furries!


----------



## Water Draco (Feb 26, 2019)

@Fallowfox have you ever looked at FurryMap.net


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 26, 2019)

Water Draco said:


> @Fallowfox have you ever looked at FurryMap.net



Yep. There was 1 furry in my town and their art gallery was stuffed with content _so disturbing_ that I haven't tried looking again since lol.


----------



## Water Draco (Feb 26, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Yep. There was 1 furry in my town and their art gallery was stuffed with content _so disturbing_ that I haven't tried looking again since lol.



Yup that can happen. You can also get the odd one in the Telegram groups too. 

In which case it can be handy to have some eye bleach on hand.


----------



## Nihles (Feb 26, 2019)

Marcl said:


> Allow me to add myself here ^w^
> 
> View attachment 55709
> 
> Well, close enough


Oh my honey, you're way out there!


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 26, 2019)

Are there any Polski furries to keep Marcl company?


----------



## GlitterFog (Feb 27, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Are there any Polski furries to keep Marcl company?


Ah absolutely! Actually, I'm pretty sure their dot is right where my uni is, so we can count it as two dots now.  Although I'm not that great with maps.
Omg I made it so easy for people to track me down it's not even funny. Please don't murder me, nice furry serial killers. At least be gentle.


----------



## Guifrog (Feb 27, 2019)

@HistoricalyIncorrect and @Firio Zifirion are polish IIRC

There's also @Some Moron to add to the pile in UK


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Feb 28, 2019)

What? Where? How? Why and how much?

Oh that? I know Hetman Marcl pretty well already but Firio? (Tell him to run, you know what happens when I get to meet them >:3 )



Uhh... can someone do me a favour? My pc is busted and I can not place the dot. Could you please place a dot on Merthyr Tydfil, Wales, UK?
Thank you bro/sis


----------



## Joni (Feb 28, 2019)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> What? Where? How? Why and how much?
> 
> Oh that? I know Hetman Marcl pretty well already but Firio? (Tell him to run, you know what happens when I get to meet them >:3 )
> 
> ...





I hope that's fine.^w^


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Feb 28, 2019)

Joni said:


> View attachment 55845
> I hope that's fine.^w^


*smooches*
It is perfect ^^


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Feb 28, 2019)

It was a big mistake to make this thread. Now I know where you live >:3


----------



## Joni (Feb 28, 2019)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> It was a big mistake to make this thread. Now I know where you live >:3


Furmeet :3


----------



## larigot (Mar 1, 2019)

Would be interesting to see a red dot appear on vatican city.


----------



## BackPaw (Mar 3, 2019)

larigot said:


> Would be interesting to see a red dot appear on vatican city.


I know a furry who lives in Rome.  He likes to fursuit at various landmarks, but the Italian police don’t allow fursuiters to even approach the Vatican.  Closest he’s managed so far is Castel Sant’Angelo.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 3, 2019)

Is this everybody?

If so I will turn the locations into a datafile, and then we can see whether there are any interesting patterns.


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 3, 2019)

Add meeeeeeee!

In Cornwall


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 3, 2019)

Thank you very much!


----------



## Firio Zifirion (Mar 3, 2019)

I am back.. Hello Gui...


----------



## Firio Zifirion (Mar 3, 2019)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> What? Where? How? Why and how much?
> 
> Oh that? I know Hetman Marcl pretty well already but Firio? (Tell him to run, you know what happens when I get to meet them >:3 )
> 
> ...


Nie wiem gdzie mieszkasz... -w-


----------



## SayuriSergal14 (Mar 4, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> @SayuriSergal14
> @insertgenericnamehere1
> @skybel
> @SimilarSquid
> ...


Yup im scottish


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 4, 2019)

larigot said:


> Would be interesting to see a red dot appear on vatican city.



What do we reckon Pope Francis' fursona would be? I vote bear...


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 4, 2019)

SayuriSergal14 said:


> Yup im scottish



Can I put a dot on for you? Where abouts?



Massan Otter said:


> What do we reckon Pope Francis' fursona would be? I vote bear...



a lamb of god?


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 4, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Can I put a dot on for you? Where abouts?
> 
> 
> 
> a lamb of god?


Someone do some art of this!!!

(I'm not very good yet so I'm shrugging the responsibility)


----------



## larigot (Mar 4, 2019)

Massan Otter said:


> What do we reckon Pope Francis' fursona would be? I vote bear...


Judging by his attire and that of the swiss guards, the pontiff and his men are some sort of tropical birds. Just a few adjustments to their outfits and they are basically wearing fursuits.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 4, 2019)

I have entered the positions into a database, so now we will be able to begin doing analyses.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 4, 2019)

This is the raw mean location of the furries so far, by the way.






and this is the medoid.


----------



## Water Draco (Mar 4, 2019)

There is another Scottish fur that has arrived in the forum introductions


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 4, 2019)

*Question 1:* Are countries with high English proficiency over-represented?

A linear model (y ~ x ..) fitted between furry populations in each nation (with 1 or more furries) and the population size of those nations is not significant. 
(Adjusted R-squared of 0.08 p-value of 0.2)
A linear model fitted between furry populations in each nation and the English fluency of those nations is not significant. 
(Adjusted R-squared of 0.1, p-value of 0.18)

A multiple linear regression model ( y ~ x1 + x2 ..) of furry population against both variables is significant.
(Adjusted R-squared of 0.5, p-value of 0.026) 

This suggests that countries with higher English proficiency are more likely to be represented by users on the forums (not surprising).
I have not made any effort to disqualify any lurking variables.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 5, 2019)

Here is a map in which I have added the location of European cities with populations over 1 million. 

The average furry on the forums lives 165km from a city of over 1 million people. 
There are no strong relationships between the latitude and longitude of the furries locations' and the distance to their closest city with over 1 million people.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 5, 2019)

This is a 5-way clustering of the latitutde-longitude values (slightly different to a distance based cluster approach, but we'll assume that lat-lon is good enough) , once outliers (Eastern-Bloc Russians) have been removed from the dataset to make it more normally distributed. 

There are 'Northwest European', 'West Germanic', 'Southwest European', 'Central European' and 'Balkan' clusters.


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 5, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> View attachment 56297
> 
> Here is a map in which I have added the location of European cities with populations over 1 million.
> 
> ...



In terms of furries and city living, I noticed that only a handful (<10%) of people who attend the Edinburgh fur meets and use the Telegram chat actually live within the city of Edinburgh. 
It would be interesting to see if other cities are similar, though collecting the data for that would be a big task.


----------



## Simo (Mar 5, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> *Question 1:* Are countries with high English proficiency over-represented?
> 
> A linear model (y ~ x ..) fitted between furry populations in each nation (with 1 or more furries) and the population size of those nations is not significant.
> (Adjusted R-squared of 0.08 p-value of 0.2)
> ...



This reminds me of why I was an English major.

What strange language is this you are speaking over there? :V


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 5, 2019)

Here's a pretty density plot that shows that emphasises how concentrated the forum's European furries are around the Southern North Sea.



Massan Otter said:


> In terms of furries and city living, I noticed that only a handful (<10%) of people who attend the Edinburgh fur meets and use the Telegram chat actually live within the city of Edinburgh.
> It would be interesting to see if other cities are similar, though collecting the data for that would be a big task.



I could ask people precise location data, (but some dots are people <18)
Or ask them to self-assess whether they live in an urban area, but that's a little subjective. 

Tomorrow I'm going to test, when accounting for the size of a country's English speaking population, if having higher lgbt rights or higher income makes that country more likely to have a bigger number of forum furries.


----------



## Simo (Mar 5, 2019)

Massan Otter said:


> In terms of furries and city living, I noticed that only a handful (<10%) of people who attend the Edinburgh fur meets and use the Telegram chat actually live within the city of Edinburgh.
> It would be interesting to see if other cities are similar, though collecting the data for that would be a big task.



Similarly, in the US, I have found very, _very_ few furries that live in the largest cities or hold events in them: you'd be hard pressed to find that many furs in Boston, NYC, Philadelphia, Baltimore and Washington, DC, despite their hefty populations; at least in the US, furries seem to live in suburbia, in small towns and nowhere near cities. It looks like the same may well hold true for Europe, even as it does in the NE USA. I have often posited that NYC has the lowest 'furry per capita' rate of any US city


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 5, 2019)

Simo said:


> Similarly, in the US, I have found very, _very_ few furries that live in the largest cities or hold events in them: you'd be hard pressed to find that many furs in Boston, NYC, Philadelphia, Baltimore and Washington, DC, despite their hefty populations; at least in the US, furries seem to live in suburbia, in small towns and nowhere near cities. It looks like the same may well hold true for Europe, even as it does in the NE USA. I have often posited that NYC has the lowest 'furry per capita' rate of any US city



We can't know with the data I've collected so far, because the locations are imprecise. 50km errors are plausible, and that could be the difference in living in a burgeoning mega-city like London, and a country-life in Surrey. 

So far there is a skew in the distances from cities with >1 million people. So I'd say that, even if they don't live in big cities themselves, the forum furries here tend to be increasingly concentrated towards urbanised areas.


----------



## REMelation (Mar 5, 2019)

Hey there! Sorry if I'm coming into this a little late but I've added my location to the map anyway in case it helps at all! Not sure it's 100% the correct location but it's close enough to the Glasgow area. XD


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 5, 2019)

How @REMelation 's point has changed the data:


----------



## Marcl (Mar 5, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> How @REMelation 's point has changed the data:
> 
> View attachment 56307


The storm! It's migrating!

But seriously, pretty cool data analysis you've done so far


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 7, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> View attachment 56302
> 
> Here's a pretty density plot that shows that emphasises how concentrated the forum's European furries are around the Southern North Sea.
> 
> ...



Wow, pawsome job!! Can you do something like this for Australia by any chance?


----------



## Skittles (Mar 7, 2019)

I would stick one in Denmark but I lack software to do that right now


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 7, 2019)

Sqizzle said:


> I would stick one in Denmark but I lack software to do that right now


Copenhagen?


----------



## Skittles (Mar 7, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Copenhagen?



Odense, Fyn


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 7, 2019)

@Sqizzle





There's your dot. :3

You live just on the edge of the densest region of furries, concentrated in countries that border the North Sea.
You are our first Scandinavian user, and the first who likely speaks a North Germanic language as their mother tongue.


----------



## Skittles (Mar 7, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> @Sqizzle
> 
> View attachment 56460
> 
> ...


 
Thankies! ON THE EDGE!!


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 7, 2019)

There is a strong and significant relationship between a country's English speaking population and it's likelihood of being represented by furries on this Forum.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 7, 2019)

I am subtracting the number of furries predicted from the model based on English population from the real number, to achieve a 'residual'. 

This residual tells us if a country is supplying us with more or fewer furries than we would expect, based on its English speaking population alone. 
For example we might expect that countries with good LGBT rights records are more likely to supply furries. 


The results are interesting. At first there is no significant relationship between the residual furries and IGLA (a measure of LGBT friendliness).
However, removing Eastern European countries reveals that there is a significant trend for more LGBT-friendly countries to supply furries in Western Europe:






The residuals also show that, if the United Kingdom is excluded as an outlier, that countries with particularly poor scores on the Press-Freedom-Index are more likely to be over-represented, compared to our expectations. 





Overall 77% of furries live in countries with IGLA scores above the European Union average.
23% of furries live in countries with 'Noticeable problems' for Press freedom.
73% of furries live in countries that would recognise a same-sex marriage.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 7, 2019)

Ravofox said:


> Wow, pawsome job!! Can you do something like this for Australia by any chance?



I can add furries from other continents if people want. 

If people want me to do that, can they provide me with an approximate latitude-longitude, instead of a dot image? (you can find this on google maps by right-clicking and selecting 'what's here', the lat-lon appears at the bottom of your screen) 

That way I am less likely to miss users out (I noticed some of the dots disappeared accidentally when people were colouring them on).


----------



## m0rgenRequiem (Mar 8, 2019)

Southern Spain represent! Glad to see other furries from the peninsula =D (so far away tho.........)


----------



## MuFFinZ (Mar 9, 2019)

Sweden, stockholm here, reporting in! :3
I wonder how long this kan keep going until the bitrot from the jpeg becomes too serious xD


----------



## Firio Zifirion (Mar 9, 2019)

Can someone put a dot in Warsaw?


----------



## MuFFinZ (Mar 9, 2019)

Firio Zifirion said:


> Can someone put a dot in Warsaw?


There ya go ^^


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 9, 2019)

Thankyou for your dots peeps. My code for creating maps and stats is on another machine, so I will re-plot the map and redraw things like the furry density distribution later. 

I may also write a script to change the map to an equal-area projection, so that the algorithm that clusters the dots together will be improved.


----------



## Firio Zifirion (Mar 9, 2019)

MuFFinZ said:


> There ya go ^^


Thank you UwU.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 10, 2019)

Here's the updated furry map. No fancy projections yet.


----------



## fourur (Mar 10, 2019)

i'm sure I posted my location before, but anyways, i'm from herault , occitanie france


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 10, 2019)

@fourur


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 10, 2019)

If you look at our distribution across latitudes, the histogram divides up nicely!


----------



## Furrium (Mar 11, 2019)

Maybe it is worth making an analogous post for the USA? At least without any questions, just for the sake of interest


----------



## Joni (Mar 11, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> @Sqizzle
> 
> View attachment 56460
> 
> ...


That looks more like a contamination map :V


----------



## Firio Zifirion (Mar 11, 2019)

CapReMount said:


> Maybe it is worth making an analogous post for the USA? At least without any questions, just for the sake of interest


good idea.. but not every one would visit that thread... but still good idea...


----------



## Joni (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 12, 2019)

@Joni If you have the contact details of the furry who made that video could you refer him to this thread?

For now this thread is sampling a relatively small group of countries (Just Europe) so it might be possible to eliminate significant cultural factors that would otherwise make it difficult to mask patterns. 

I am going to make a thread in the future getting a state/province break down of forum membership in North America- and I think that will help explain why the US proves to be an 'exception' in so many of the graphs (I expect it's internally heterogeneous).


----------



## Joni (Mar 12, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> @Joni If you have the contact details of the furry who made that video could you refer him to this thread?


I can try. But if he will answer is another question.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 12, 2019)

Joni said:


> I can try. But if he will answer is another question.



Yes, I've sent him a tweet but at the moment he says his twitter is less active than usual. 

For a dataset that's large enough to be worthwhile there are some methods I'd like to suggest for analysis if he hasn't thought of them already, like Bootstrap re-sampling, creating derived variables, etc. 

His dataset, if he'd share it, would also allow us to answer whether certain places (like this forum) are unusual. 

For example we've seen that on this forum, the relationship between LGBT acceptance and Furry population is not straight forward, because the strong trend that exists in Western Europe is partially masked by Eastern Europe. 
The occurrence of a trend favouring the occurrence of furries in countries with poor press freedom, once a linear model for english speaking population has been regressed away, is also particularly interesting and I bet that it is specific to this forum and doesn't exist in _his_ dataset.


----------



## Joni (Mar 12, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Yes, I've sent him a tweet but at the moment he says his twitter is less active than usual.
> 
> For a dataset that's large enough to be worthwhile there are some methods I'd like to suggest for analysis if he hasn't thought of them already, like Bootstrap re-sampling, creating derived variables, etc.
> 
> ...


You could also send him an E-mail. His mail adress is on his channel at channel info.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 12, 2019)

Joni said:


> You could also send him an E-mail. His mail adress is on his channel at channel info.



Yeah I just sent him a rather long email asking for his dataset and explaining that I need it for my evil purposes.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Mar 12, 2019)

I recently moved about 200 km to the east, if you need that for your research.

[edit]
I am now near the dead center of Bulgaria, rather than the western part of it.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 12, 2019)

Rimna said:


> I recently moved about 200 km to the east, if you need that for your research.
> 
> [edit]
> I am now near the dead center of Bulgaria, rather than the western part of it.


Could you provide a rough latitude and longitude?


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Mar 12, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Could you provide a rough latitude and longitude?


42 latitude, 24 longitude


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 12, 2019)

Rimna said:


> 42 latitude, 24 longitude


Very mathsy. 

By the way guys I've figured out how to create equal area projections of Europe, with altitude represented. So now the world will look nice 'n round like it's meant to.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 12, 2019)

I've managed to get the points on. ;D


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 12, 2019)

Here are the clusters. Now that the projection is equal-area the clustering algorithm is working better. The furry who lives in the Gulf of Finland has joined an eastern European cluster that we can call 'Amber road', because it represents cities along historic Amber trading routes.


----------



## Joni (Mar 12, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> *my evil purposes*.













 
:V


----------



## ConorHyena (Mar 12, 2019)

Why am I seein an ICBM and some rather beautiful explosions?


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 12, 2019)

You guys have no idea how difficult it was to overlay these two plots, lol.

Here we go pretty map!


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 12, 2019)

I should point out, I had to re-run the clustering algorithm  because of the shape change from reprojecting the map. 

The clusters are now:
SCOTLAND  (Hooray)
English channel
Southern France
South West European
West Germanic
Amber Road (Baltic amber trading route)
Balkan

Russia had to be excluded as its own cluster for the results to be stable.


----------



## Glycanthrope (Mar 13, 2019)

Sqizzle said:


> Odense, Fyn



Hey! Then we're sharing the same island. I'm from Svendborg.


----------



## Skittles (Mar 13, 2019)

Glycanthrope said:


> Hey! Then we're sharing the same island. I'm from Svendborg.



Sweet!


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 22, 2019)

@renarddéfoncé 
Your dot is now on the map!

I have divided  non-Russian furries into 5 spatial groups with a fuzzy-clustering algorithm. 
North Sea
Central European
Western European
Southwest European
Balkan 

The densest distribution of furries remains in the southern North Sea region, with dense populations in the South of England and the former West Germany.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 22, 2019)

@Glycanthrope 

I missed your post! I will include you and upload a new map later.
Svendborg.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 22, 2019)

Right, plopped you on Denmark, Glycanthrope.


----------



## renarddéfoncé (Mar 22, 2019)

Woooow, thats a lot of dots ! But no italians ? Weird...


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 22, 2019)

renarddéfoncé said:


> Woooow, thats a lot of dots ! But no italians ? Weird...



1 Italian on Sardinia. 

I agree it is odd that there are no Italians. Also no Norwegians.


----------



## renarddéfoncé (Mar 22, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> 1 Italian on Sardinia.
> 
> I agree it is odd that there are no Italians. Also no Norwegians.


Pretty sure there’s a lot of them but they dont know the forum... yet !


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 22, 2019)

renarddéfoncé said:


> Pretty sure there’s a lot of them but they dont know the forum... yet !


I think it might be because italy has a low number of english speakers, compared to some of the other countries.


----------



## renarddéfoncé (Mar 22, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I think it might be because italy has a low number of english speakers, compared to some of the other countries.


Yeah, maybe its because of that. Just like the east side of europe (not counting russia)


----------



## Eris (Mar 28, 2019)

I am in the north-western side of Romania! Seems I'm pretty lonely in this part of Europe.. Truth be told, the percentage of people who speak English in this region can't be very high, so that's probably why there are so few of us around here.


----------



## katalistik (Apr 7, 2019)

Eris said:


> I am in the north-western side of Romania! Seems I'm pretty lonely in this part of Europe.. Truth be told, the percentage of people who speak English in this region can't be very high, so that's probably why there are so few of us around here.



Hello, fellow Romanian! I'm from the North-Eastern side of Romania ;p


----------



## Lyka Snowfield (Apr 16, 2019)

I


foussiremix said:


> I live in austria, to be exact on vienna.
> 
> View attachment 55557



That's were I was born originally.


----------



## Lyka Snowfield (Apr 16, 2019)

I'm  from Germany as well, currently dwelling in the capital city  (Berlin)


----------



## tamara590 (Sep 29, 2019)

here one from the netherlands^^


----------

